# What are the benefits of taking testosterone supplements?



## Derek Wilson (Sep 22, 2019)

Possible signs of low testosterone may be: reduced sexual desire, insomnia, increased body fat and decreased bone density, decline in focus and energy. Although these symptoms can also be caused by alcohol abuse or thyroid problems. It is necessary to take a blood test to determine your testosterone levels conclusively.


When I was approaching my mid 30s, I started noticing more of that bald spot on my head. And researched about hair production in men and the role testosterone plays in that and other bodily functions that may occur when a man hits his golden years. Hair loss is a natural part of aging, but men with low testosterone may experience a loss of body and facial hair.


Now I am an enthusiast for healthy and nutrient-dense eating and living. One of my friends has said about testosterone supplements  causing more trouble than they solve. And that's sometimes right because the food supplement industry  (especially testosterone enhancers) in general has this kind of a hazy stigmatic stamp on it. The benefits of taking testosterone supplements absolutely depend on the supplement and the occasion.


There are supplements out there which are all natural and addressed to men who aren't in their 20s anymore, so these supplements don't have stimulants in them. It's said that male organisms are more receptive to natural amino acids and herbal extracts than women's in terms of bringing real change to the aging process. The hormonal balance in men starts changing when they're over their 30s.  So whether you're a bit older or just someone scoring very low T levels, carefully picked supplements are harmless. There is a difference if we're talking about a crazy guy injecting himself with uncontrolled amounts of questionable steroids or you take all natural supplements, which have potent doses of necessary ingredients and have been manufactured in licenced pharmaceutical labs. Those crazy guys may end up with mood swings, breast sensitivity, high blood pressure, because the copious amounts of T they inject just gets converted into estrogen. Some estrogen is a natural part of a man's hormonal balance, but too much of it can have scary side effects.


----------

